# Have you had your final electrical inspection yet?



## TimNY (Jan 25, 2011)

Rhetorical question.

View attachment 1480


View attachment 1480


/monthly_2011_01/panel.JPG.b1fddc14e80209e741076acc5f228dcd.JPG


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2011)

gotta love em.........


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 25, 2011)

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## TimNY (Jan 25, 2011)

That's what they said on the first inspection I did.

Me:  Have you had your final electrical inspection yet?

Him: I don't know, there was a fallout between the last contractor and the owner.

Me: Hmm... Yeah... I don't think you've had the final electric yet.

Him: Why?

Me:  The CSST isn't bonded

I know.. I know.. I'm horrible.

BTW this photo is from my second inspection.  That wire coming out of the bottom of the sub is what they used to bond the gas line.  It's either 8 or 10 (sorry, not my job).. All I know is it isn't 6ga.

Me: Did you have an electrician install that?

Him: I don't know, the homeowner handled it.

Me: Maybe you can get whoever installed that to call for an electric inspection.

You will notice that 6x6 with the new column holding it up.  This was an "extra" they did to support an existing floor.  Not required.  So, as far as my responsibility goes.. everything looks great!

Feel bad basically forcing the issue on the EI but I got enough irons in the fire.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 25, 2011)

Who is "Him"?


----------



## TimNY (Jan 26, 2011)

Him = the poor contractor (GC, not electrician) called in 3 years after the permit was issued to close out the paperwork.  The HO is selling the house (closing this week, or they hope to).

I was there to final out everything except the electric.  There were several big issues on my end (insufficient head height above the stairs, etc).  Upon researching the file we have no record of a rough electric inspection, which may or may not be a big deal.. sometimes we do not receive the rough inspection tag.  Or.. it could be a huge deal since we have no idea who did the work.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 26, 2011)

Funny, I was looking at the beam that was hacked all to he!! to install the panel on the right, for no apparent reason. Looks like that panel could have just been dropped a few inches.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 26, 2011)

Beam is still within the dedicated panelboard space.. I would hit my head on it.

Which really makes you wonder.. why bother hacking it..

or.. if you're gonna hack it, why isn't it hacked for 36" or the width of the equipment.. Not that it would make it comply.. but.. just make you wonder why it was hacked at all.

bring your right angle screwdriver if you need to work on the main panel.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 12, 2011)

I just got an electrical certificate of compliance for this installation     :banghd


----------

